# Western Canadian Meet?



## Senad (Jan 5, 2002)

Western Canadian Meet? 
Feeler for all those BC/Alberta/and even Washington State residents that are interested in having a meet in Kelowna on May 24th/25th 2003. 
So far a few of us Edmonton members are planning a trip from Edmonton through Calgary to Kelowna, would any of the BC guys or Washington guys be interested in starting a caravan to come up the other way? If so let me know or if you want give some feedback!

If there are any Alberta members who are interested in joining in on the trip, either let me know through PM, or email me at [email protected] or just let me know you are interested through this thread.

Senad


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Cool!


----------

